# Algae growing on Java moss help



## Helicopterparent (Feb 10, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I was wondering if anyone could identify this algae? I have seen it grow on both Java moss and Java fern in my tank, but I can't seem to find anything that looks like this online. Just wondering what it is and what are the causes. I test water a few times a month, ammonia levels, and nitrite and nitrate are always at zero. I use the api freshwater master kit. Water changes once a week, about 33% of the water. Water temp is 77 degrees. I have about 15 watts or so of light coming down through LEDs. We change the filters as recommended and use the aqeon quietflow that came with the 10 gallon tank. We have two mystery snails, a betta, and about 7-10 hitchhiker snails that just started popping up, tiny little grayish-brownish snails. Three bunches of java ferns, Java moss covering a big log, 2 amazon swords, and three moss balls. I am new to the hobby and we've had the tank since mid November. I hope I mentioned everything! Any help is appreciated ☺


----------



## Helicopterparent (Feb 10, 2021)

I also wanted to add that I know that really need to clean up the plants, trim them and remove the typical algae from the leaves.. We have a newborn in the home, so that has not been a huge priority at the moment...


----------

